# O&w Logo



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I was looking at my M5 this morning, can anyone tell me what the O&W logo is supposed to be /represent ? 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Three bladed aeroplane propeller and it's rotational arc.

(so I'm told...)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

And the perimeter is a combination of O and W


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Oh yes I can see it now 

Cheers for the information gents.

Dave


----------



## Mikesl (Apr 5, 2008)

Further to this ....

Within the RLT sales the 'O & W MP Auto' (military) is available with 'MP logo' or 'T circle' dial options. What do these represent?

Thanks

M


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Circle T is the sign denoting tritum based luminous paint I don't know what the MP stands for.


----------

